# Edinburgh Royal Infirmary - Other Clinic Options? Will travel



## Pink Roses (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi

I choose ERI for my IVF (unfortunately unsuccessful) as I live in Edinburgh and there was no other choice in the area after a recent closure.  Although ERI are ok I was not impressed with them compared to my previous successful IVF that I had at another clinic (I have since moved so can't go back to that clinic).  I felt ERI were a one size fits all solution and my experience as a patient was not good, although I am sure the doctors do technically know what they are doing.  Although others may have experienced otherwise every time I had an appointment I saw a different doctor and most of the time you would be in the chair ready for an internal scan when another new doctor would quickly come in and instead of coming up to you to introduce themselves would immediately go to your notes all the while speaking to you (and some doctors were difficult to understand) but still not looking at you as they are still reading your notes.  It all felt very hurried and some doctors had clearly not read the notes.

I am self funding as I am over 40 so I would prefer to go somewhere where you are not put on waiting lists before being charged nearly £5k for what felt like a poor patient experience.  If I am to do another round of IVF with ERI they put you back on the waiting list.  If this was NHS funded I would feel differently but its money that I have saved hard for so I would expect a better service.

Can anyone recommend another clinic (either in the UK or abroad) where you do not get put on a waiting list?

Thanks


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Pink Roses

It may also be worth posting on the international boards and on the specific clinic threads within them to gain more opinions about clinics abroad. I know the Greek, Cypriot and Czech Clinics are very popular with over 40s. There is also an over 40s board which you might find helpful and get some opinions of the ladies currently cycling as to why they have chosen certain clinics and their opinions of them too.

*International Boards* http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=261.0

*Over 40s* http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=162.0

Dory
xxx


----------



## Melissa42 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi Pink Roses

I am in the same position and and just off to sign my papers at GCRM this afternoon. Did a cycle with ERI and although Everyone was pleasant I felt I needed a more individual approach this time. I'm 43 now and do not have time to waste !

Although I was/am very tempted to look abroad I would prefer to stay local......for now!

Mel x


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Pink Roses, I'm another Edinburgh lady -- I had 3 rounds of treatment with IVF Scotland before they closed. After that I went to Reprofit in Czech Republic for my next round, as I'd read people's experiences with ERI and was sure they were not the right choice for me given my super-low AMH and poor response to stims. Reprofit seem to have cracked it, as I'm now 24 weeks pregnant. I have heard good things about GRCM too, but wanted to move to a lower cost per cycle as I produce so few eggs on each go-round. Although as it happened I only needed one more! _(touch wood to avoid any jinxes before baby arrives!)_


----------



## Pink Roses (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks for the replies they are really helpful.  I have just joined this board and its great, wish I had joined before I decided to cycle with ERI.  I think I will ask to speak to GCRM and also research European areas.

Dory 10 - I will def check those boards out - thanks

Mel - I too don't have time to waste - I turn 42 this year.  I want to do a natural FET with my one frozen embryo and ERI want to put me on the waiting list again and it may be November before they can do this.  And I am paying for this service!  In my IVF cycle in Australia they transferred the FET (non medicated) the very next cycle and it worked.  I just had another call from ERI with something else I don't feel comfortable with and I am definitely not going back there.

CrazyHorse - congratulations - enjoy your pregnancy I will have a look at Reprofit as any cost savings would be great.


----------

